# Guppy with fleshy something coming out.



## GeminiPrincess

My lyretail guppy has something large and fleshy coming out of his anus. It is not moving. He has not been bloated like some of the other fish. He has been hanging out in the back more then normal and isn't very active. It has been hanging out for at least 2 hours. I started feeding them anti parasite food 5 days ago. (3 days on 4 of normal food) So we are on day 2 of normal food after 3 days of medicated food. Could this be a worm of some sort? It is much fater then i would expect a fish parasite would be. It is white with a little bit of red on it. The thing that strikes me as odd is he was not one of the 3 fish that bloated and all of the fish have been active except him. Please help! Thanks! I'll try for pics, if he comes out of hiding.


----------



## Gizmo

I have no idea what it could be other than maybe something parasite-related. One thing I would suggest though - stop feeding completely for a few days. That's all I can think of, sorry.


----------



## Kaosu

it sounds like a prolapsed rectum....20% daily water changes 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon..
clean clean water and bump your temp up to 85 or so.

though honestly if it is that, he probably will not make it.  sorry

if your fish are bloated i would stop with all foods..let them flush out there systems 

take some frozen or fresh peas

put them in a little bit of water and zap them in the micro wave for about 30 sec. till they are soft enough to a squeeze out of the skin and mash it up a little bit (not paste little bits) offer this to your guppies it will help clean them out.
pictures would help.
does it look like this?


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Kaosu said:


> it sounds like a prolapsed rectum....20% daily water changes 1 teaspoon of salt per gallon..
> clean clean water and bump your temp up to 85 or so.
> 
> though honestly if it is that, he probably will not make it.  sorry


I wondered if it was something like that. It made me think of hemroids or when a person's intestines protrude from their anus. (sorry thats gross) Wont salt kill my shrimp?

Oh and I found that they tend to get bloated after algae wafers i try and feed the shrimp....even when i hide them in the rotala the fish find them...grr


----------



## Kaosu

ah not sure if it will harm shrimp...maybe remove him from the main tank and keep him separate to treat?


----------



## jrman83

I've only ever had one that had something similar a few months back. I didn't know what it was, but I didn't want to take a chance and euthanized the fish immediately.


----------



## chris oe

Callamanus worms cause male guppies to rupture like that. The females get bloated and the males, who don't stretch as far, pop and rupture like that. The ruptured ones die - I've never been able to get one with its insides out to survive, and they don't go back in once they're out. Best to just euthanize before a secondary infection starts on the exposed organs. 

For the rest of the fish you need some strong antiparasitics, one for the water, like a delos, and one for the fish's food, either a medicated food or something to add to the fish's food. I would recommend something but I haven't had any luck with anything, I lost a whole fish room full of fish to this.


----------



## GeminiPrincess

Well shoot. The fish that bloated before were a lf danio, the female sword and the one neon tetra. They only bloat when they eat the algae wafers. I've started the antiparasitc food and hope that works! I have 5 Amanos in there that always stay hidden deep in the back plants that i only see every now and then. I will move the guppy to the tiny quarantine tank. How do you euthenize a fish if i need to?


----------



## chris oe

There's a lot of controversy about this. I put it in a cup of water and put it in the freezer. My reasoning is, when you talk to people who have been rescued from freezing to death, they say its like slipping off to sleep. People do disagree. Some people use alcohol. I would think that would sting like heck. Other people argue that fish are so neurologically simple they just don't experience pain the way we do. 

From what I understand callamanus worms have an intermediate host - some form of crustacean, usually a tiny one, like a daphnia or other nearly microscopic inhabitant of your tank that your fish will eat when they come across them. So just feeding them antiparasitic food will not clean the population out completely, because the other stage can continue to live in the daphnia that you don't even know are there in the tank. That's why its so hard to get rid of, and why (apparently) I had it come back twice. You have to treat to kill the worms inside the fish and you also have to kill the daphnia and other crustaceans that are also in your tank with a medication that is made to kill crustaceans in the water, so make sure you use both types.


----------



## delphineruet

Hello, I had the same problem of gut coming out by anus with my endler guppy (the old one). This is, according to my research, of organ descent due to constipation. I mainly gave protein food. *SOLUTION: I gave vegetable food (Sera Guppy Gran Nature) *and in 1 or 2 days the problem was solved! Now I mix protein AND plant food.


----------



## susankat

Endlers and guppies need more vegetable than protein.


----------

